# Letter to Santa



## Aikoi (Nov 25, 2011)

So Christmas is getting closer, have you thought already what are you going to ask to your Santa?
Well... My parents doesn't live with me nor do any of my real family members, but my grandpa (I call him like that just to feel comfortable... but this is another story, hehe.) gives me up to $100 limit to waste on whatever I want, I know it's not much, but hey! At least is something.
I'm asking for a new tablet that's $99.9 I was so happy when I saw this!

What about you?


----------



## Ariosto (Nov 25, 2011)

Yo escribÃ­ la "Carta al NiÃ±o Dios" hasta los 11 aÃ±os, luego mi hermano me confirmÃ³ las sospechas.

Mmmm... nope, I'll ask when the time comes, and Christmas is still a bit too far (also, my parents will give me something regardless of whether I ask for it or not, they're like that).


----------



## eversleep (Nov 25, 2011)

I'm kinda too spoiled as it is; either that, or I simply don't want anything that's buyable (as posted in my "things you wish you could buy" thread).
But as far as material things go, I think I'm gonna get some sort of craft supplies. I'm feeling crafty lately. Not that I'm any good at arts and crafts, but something to occupy my mind. 
I honestly cannot think of any material thing I need or really want at this point.


----------



## Dragonfurry (Nov 25, 2011)

All I want is some books, a case of good wine, someone to talk to(preferably from this forum), sitting next to a fire and listening to some smooth jazz.


----------



## Namba (Nov 25, 2011)

I have all the shit I need. Surprise me, Santa.


----------



## Zenia (Nov 25, 2011)

My grandma is sending me some money. I might get a gift card from my 'aunt' (moms best friend likes to give me a $100 Visa gift card at Christmas). That is what I get at Christmas. My sister and I can't afford to exchange gifts with each other. I do have a BF now, so I will probably draw him a picture of our characters... as we are a few hours away from each other and probably won't be able to get together.


----------



## Aikoi (Nov 25, 2011)

AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> Yo escribÃ­ la "Carta al NiÃ±o Dios" hasta los 11 aÃ±os, luego mi hermano me confirmÃ³ las sospechas.
> 
> Mmmm... nope, I'll ask when the time comes, and Christmas is still a bit too far (also, my parents will give me something regardless of whether I ask for it or not, they're like that).



Oh well... Uhm.. My parents are divorced so, I never actually believed in Santa. There was always this speech that went _"X-mas is tomorrow, you're going with your mom, then with me, then shopping, then bye." _So I never enjoyed the surprise feeling. Nowadays I can't see them anymore, so I can't say _"I wish to see them again."_ Because that would be pretty stupid from my part. Anyway~ I've only got material stuff left to be chosen as a gift (hurra). 
That's why a tablet is my next target. Haha


----------



## DuganOToole (Nov 25, 2011)

Oo, I love Santa lists.  

I probably won't be getting much if anything this year, but I really want enough MyCokeRewards.com points to buy that Telenovas pillow I've had my eye on.  And pictures of my characters.  Maybe someone new to Rp with.  

As the years go by, I realize how bad my materialism has gotten and am trying to tone it down.


----------



## Aikoi (Nov 25, 2011)

DuganOToole said:


> Oo, I love Santa lists.
> 
> I probably won't be getting much if anything this year, but I really want enough MyCokeRewards.com points to buy that Telenovas pillow I've had my eye on.  And pictures of my characters.  Maybe someone new to Rp with.
> 
> As the years go by, I realize how bad my materialism has gotten and am trying to tone it down.



Oh well... Just enjoy it while you still can!
The idea of getting money by my own and someday leaving my family just gives me chills.


----------



## DuganOToole (Nov 25, 2011)

Aikoi said:


> Oh well... Just enjoy it while you still can!
> The idea of getting money by my own and someday leaving my family just gives me chills.



Eh?  I've not lived with my family for years.  I live with my sis, but we're both adults.  I meant with my sis out of a job, I probably won't be getting much for Christmas.  But at the rate I buy things, it might be a good idea for me not to get alot this year.  Still going through all the old stuff.  LOL!


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 25, 2011)

Spoiler: santa



Is about as real as a honest politician 


  I wish I would get something for christmas.
<Has never gotten a christmas present.
;~;


----------



## Cain (Nov 25, 2011)

Probably some witty t-shirts off cafepress and such.


----------



## Aikoi (Nov 25, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> Spoiler: santa
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I promise *snif* I will give you a drawing, because *snif snif* that's all I can do.


----------



## Vega (Nov 25, 2011)

All I want for my B-Day/Christmas(They're 5 days apart) is a boyfriend.  Cheesy as it sounds, it is the only thing that I really want, don't want any clothes, electronics, gift cards, etc.  I just want somebody to love.  Sorry, still semi-depressed here.


----------



## DuganOToole (Nov 25, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> Spoiler: santa
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How have you never gotten a Christmas present?  Were your parents against Christmas?


----------



## Aikoi (Nov 25, 2011)

Vega said:


> All I want for my B-Day/Christmas(They're 5 days apart) is a boyfriend.  Cheesy as it sounds, it is the only thing that I really want, don't want any clothes, electronics, gift cards, etc.  I just want somebody to love.  Sorry, still semi-depressed here.



Naaw~ Hope you get better! 
Wow, 5 days from X-mas? Mine is April 14. So I get the chance of getting double presents (X-mas & B-day). I don't know about you. I've heard that people that celebrates its b-day on December waits for one determinate date to celebrate both.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 25, 2011)

DuganOToole said:


> How have you never gotten a Christmas present?  Were your parents against Christmas?





Spoiler: incoming fucked up shit



My step dad was a scumbag that almost starved us to death several times from his constant drinking and would beat the shit out of my mom every time we tried to leave and brainwashed her to the point the when we eventually were no longer living with him it was because he abandoned us leaving us with literally nothing to the point my mom had to sell all the furniture in the house just so she could afford to travel to move in with my mom.
Not to mention considering that my step sister is a lesbian and seeing his reaction, I was forced to not tell my mom for ten years I'm transgender cause he would listen in on us and he probably would have hog tied me, and put the end of the rope on his tail gate and would've gone for a drive.
The only reason why he left us was he found another woman to abuse, and during that time frame he was cheating on the woman he was cheating on my mom with and the woman he was cheating on the woman he was cheating on had a husband deployed in iraq and got her pregnant and left her.

tl:dr; there's a reason why I act the way I do, it's cause I've just been shat on all my life.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Nov 25, 2011)

Better hard drive. Right now I"m running on 70 gigs. That may be it.

Also, I'm sorry to hear that, CF. May you find some happiness this Christmas.


----------



## Aikoi (Nov 25, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> Spoiler: incoming fucked up shit
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler: Some depressing answer with a bright ending that will make you cry like in Titanic, or may not



Oh wow, hey, I've had a very crude-hard childhood too... Well, I'm still living my childhood, I'm only 16. Both of my parents never assisted to court and I got introduced into a rare kind-of 'adoption' program (this happened when I was 5). So yeah, I can barely remember my mom and dad, and all my real family. From what I remember my dad was pretty cruel with me too. I don't even know if I have brothers or sisters, but at least I'm grateful that I have a new adoptive family, house, education, food and Internet.
But uhm... there's always a positive side of the story, ALWAYS! Even when I had a horrible childhood, I'm not giving up. I will (ya' know, like the song) survive and achieve my goals. 


So... in short. You better trust on Santa >:V 
'Cuz I'm giving you a X-mas present!


----------



## Volkodav (Nov 25, 2011)

all i want for christmas is 6 black dicks


----------



## Aikoi (Nov 25, 2011)

Clayton said:


> all i want for christmas is 6 black dicks



a) Get an operation
b) Go Google it
c) Get an operation while Google'ing it WHILE the doctor needs the help of 5 assistants; voÃ­la.


----------



## Volkodav (Nov 25, 2011)

Aikoi said:


> a) Get an operation
> b) Go Google it
> c) Get an operation while Google'ing it WHILE the doctor needs the help of 5 assistants; voÃ­la.


I want 6 blacks dicks inside me


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 25, 2011)

Clayton said:


> I want 6 blacks dicks inside me


Easy go to your local farm, kill 6 silkie chickens, cook them and eat them.


----------



## Ariosto (Nov 25, 2011)

Clayton said:


> I want 6 blacks dicks inside me



I know what you actually want, Clayton, anal hemorrages! :V


----------



## Volkodav (Nov 25, 2011)

AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> I know what you actually want, Clayton, anal hemorrages! :V



I want my colon perforated and to bleed to death


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 25, 2011)

Clayton said:


> I want my colon perforated and to bleed to death


What about a prolapsed colon instead?


----------



## israfur (Nov 25, 2011)

I want a fucking job for christmas.


----------



## Volkodav (Nov 25, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> What about a prolapsed colon instead?



No


----------



## Cocobanana (Nov 25, 2011)

I'm probably going to get some more CDs and maybe some TV Shows on DVD. Or maybe all of Lars Von Trier's films hah.


----------



## Aikoi (Nov 25, 2011)

Clayton said:


> I want my colon perforated and to bleed to death



Correction, you want to die from bleeding.
You could just do what Vlad Tepes did to his victims...


----------



## Xeno (Nov 25, 2011)

All I want for christmas is better drawing skills and the motivation to improve.


----------



## Aikoi (Nov 25, 2011)

Mike the fox said:


> All I want for christmas is better drawing skills and the motivation to improve.



Naaaw~ But you can have that right now! I take a look at Chester Ocampo's (my idol) artwork everyday and tell to myself that I want to be like him, or even better.
I may not know how to make super-amazing-jesus drawings, but that's why there's time for. So far I can only draw humans anime-style, but someday I will draw incredible furry stuff.
[Some Chester's artwork]
Here and here.


----------



## Dragonfurry (Nov 25, 2011)

Dragonfurry said:


> All I want is some books, a case of good wine, someone to talk to(preferably from this forum), sitting next to a fire and listening to some smooth jazz.


.


----------



## Aleu (Nov 25, 2011)

I'd like a GPS. I get lost a lot, especially at night. So it won't be an "I have it just to say I have one" type thing. I really fucking need a GPS


----------



## Volkodav (Nov 25, 2011)

Aikoi said:


> Correction, you want to die from bleeding.
> You could just do what Vlad Tepes did to his victims...


does it really matter hpw i bleed to death


----------



## LizardKing (Nov 25, 2011)

Dear Santa: Stop spoiling all the rich kids and give the poor kids some presents too. Some of the rich kids are dicks and you still give them presents. What's up with that?


----------



## NerdyMunk (Nov 25, 2011)

Some DVDs and a spy watch. I get a watch each Christmas, so why not a spy watch?


----------



## Aleu (Nov 25, 2011)

ChipmunkBoy92 said:


> Some DVDs and a spy watch. I get a watch each Christmas, so why not a spy watch?


If i get a spy watch, it better turn me invisible.


----------



## LizardKing (Nov 25, 2011)

Aleu said:


> If i get a spy watch, it better turn me invisible.



Just watch out for people wearing shades and carrying shotguns.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Nov 25, 2011)

Aleu said:


> If i get a spy watch, it better turn me invisible.



It just has a hidden camera and stuff >>


----------



## Sar (Nov 25, 2011)

World domination...

Or saints row 3.


----------



## Conker (Nov 25, 2011)

[yt]PsRKwxGXj4U[/yt]


----------



## Francis Vixen (Nov 25, 2011)

I would like a suit of renaissance armor: leather, brigandine, chain-mail, plate-mail, the material doesn't matter so long as I can wear it at LARP.

A top hat with steam-punk goggles would be cool too.


----------



## Dragonfurry (Nov 25, 2011)

Conker said:


> [yt]PsRKwxGXj4U[/yt]



Thanks bro. You just reminded me to get some Boondock's dvd's.


----------



## Azure (Nov 25, 2011)

PANTS(I only have shorts, and it's ALWAYS FUCKING COLD AND WINDY)
SHOES(Mine are little more than items that sometimes keep the wet pavement from soaking my feet)
drugs
and a black and mild
oh and a job too


----------



## Aikoi (Nov 25, 2011)

Azure said:


> PANTS(I only have shorts, and it's ALWAYS FUCKING COLD AND WINDY)
> SHOES(Mine are little more than items that sometimes keep the wet pavement from soaking my feet)
> drugs
> and a black and mild
> oh and a job too



In before you get coal. :V


----------



## israfur (Nov 25, 2011)

Aikoi said:


> In before you get coal. :V


I agree with the last 3 parts of that list lol
*jots that down irl* I make x-mas lists every year just for the shits n' giggles. c:


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Nov 25, 2011)

My husband is paying for us to drive home so dd can go on a deer killing spree. Clayton prepare the postage because you are getting late christmas shit from me


----------



## Antonin Scalia (Nov 25, 2011)

Clayton said:


> I want 6 blacks dicks inside me


Mr. Hands


----------



## Saiko (Nov 26, 2011)

online pass to BF3
xbox live
a new controller

lol I'm easy to please this year.


----------



## Carnie (Nov 26, 2011)

Clayton said:


> all i want for christmas is 6 black dicks



why they gotta be black man.



On topic, I'll probably get a new Mixamp for my Astros


----------



## Antonin Scalia (Nov 26, 2011)

EggCarton said:


> why they gotta be black man.
> 
> 
> 
> On topic, I'll probably get a new Mixamp for my Astros



YOU WOULDN'T UNDERSTAND


----------



## DuganOToole (Nov 26, 2011)

israfur said:


> I want a fucking job for christmas.



My sister needs this for Christmas, or preferably before.  

@CannonFodder.  Just got on and saw your reply to my question about Christmas.  Now I don't feel so bad about my childhood.  O________O  Dang, I need to get you a Christmas present now.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 26, 2011)

Dear santa, please bring me a girlfriend.


----------



## Dragonfurry (Nov 26, 2011)

Dear Santa, I wanna hang out with one of these cool bro's from this forum this christmas.


----------



## Volkodav (Nov 26, 2011)

EggCarton said:


> why they gotta be black man.


yeah, you wouldn't understand



dinosaurdammit said:


> My husband is paying for us to drive home so dd can go on a deer killing spree. Clayton prepare the postage because you are getting late christmas shit from me


OMG I SCREAMED IRL!!!



Antonin Scalia said:


> Mr. Hands


That's what I was going for, except replace the horse with an angry black guy


----------



## Namba (Nov 26, 2011)

Dear Santa: make my sisters less insufferable.


----------



## Volkodav (Nov 26, 2011)

Luti Kriss said:


> Dear Santa: make my sisters less insufferable.


sisters are better than brothers


Dear Santa
kill my brother


----------



## Azure (Nov 27, 2011)

Aikoi said:


> In before you get coal. :V



I've been getting coal my whole life. So fuck that kiddy diddling, beastiality loving jolly old cuntsack. I'll rob some bitch to make my christmas SPECIAL.


----------



## 1nf1n1reaver (Nov 27, 2011)

I just ask for money for christmas because then i can decide what i want to buy and avoid getting any duff christmas presents which will never see the day of light again. A part time job would be nice though


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Nov 27, 2011)

Azure said:


> PANTS(I only have shorts, and it's ALWAYS FUCKING COLD AND WINDY)
> SHOES(Mine are little more than items that sometimes keep the wet pavement from soaking my feet)
> drugs
> and a black and mild
> oh and a job too




YOU where do you live, or is there a place I can send you stuff? Also what size shoe? I always sponsor people at Christmas I pick you this year


----------



## Riyeko (Nov 27, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> YOU where do you live, or is there a place I can send you stuff? Also what size shoe? I always sponsor people at Christmas I pick you this year



All of us have been asking him this for the past like, six fucking months.
Still no PO box or any kind of place where we can just send stuff to drop off and have him pick it up.

Shit, I had some foodstamps left after last month and was thinking about giving them to someone who really needed it, and was like, oh that guy on FAF needs fewd.. but fuck! no address.

Overall though..
id like to be able to afford this gay ass phone of mine. At least until we can get an "upgrade" or at least cancel the contract. That way we can get a phone thats easily more affordable.
Also, dear santa, remind me to talk to go find the address for the new cable company in town, husband wants to get cable interwebs this year.

Dear Santa, bring my children a shitload of gifts. I dont care what they are, clothes, toys, toothbrushes, tooth paste, special *kiddie* shampoo, maybe get my daughter some dresses or shirts that are girly, get my youngest son some more cool shirts and PANTS OH GOD PANTS PLEASE, and my oldest son - he needs more school supplies.
Shit, just bring my kids something. Something...


----------



## shteev (Nov 27, 2011)

Cocaine.
Lots of it.
Ever hear the song, "White Christmas"?
Yep.
It's about doing copious amounts of blow.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 27, 2011)

shteev said:


> Cocaine.
> Lots of it.
> Ever hear the song, "White Christmas"?
> Yep.
> It's about doing copious amounts of blow.



Ehhh, songs are generally very open to a range of interpretations, just so you know. Many are even unintentional.


----------



## Azure (Nov 27, 2011)

Riyeko said:


> All of us have been asking him this for the past like, six fucking months.
> Still no PO box or any kind of place where we can just send stuff to drop off and have him pick it up.
> 
> Shit, I had some foodstamps left after last month and was thinking about giving them to someone who really needed it, and was like, oh that guy on FAF needs fewd.. but fuck! no address.
> ...


Sorry it's so hard to get an address when you're homeless as all fuck. I have one now. PM me, I guess?


----------



## Volkodav (Nov 27, 2011)

shteev said:


> Cocaine.
> Lots of it.
> Ever hear the song, "White Christmas"?
> Yep.
> It's about doing copious amounts of blow.


The french song we used to sing in gradeschool called "Alouette" is a song about ripping the feathers off a bird.


----------



## Carnie (Nov 27, 2011)

This thread makes me want to make a card for everyone on FaF :>


----------



## Namba (Nov 27, 2011)

EggCarton said:


> This thread makes me want to make a card for everyone on FaF :>



:>


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 27, 2011)

If I were a rich man, I'd gift the shit out of everybody here. :c


----------



## Namba (Nov 27, 2011)

Gibby said:


> If I were a rich man, I'd gift the shit out of everybody here. :c



I'd help.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Nov 27, 2011)

i just want to see the snow one more year.

christmas is the last time of the year that things stay the same.

i don't care about what my mom asks me i want as much as i care about being able to smile honestly those few days.
one of those rare times where i feel ok. where i can still remember those memories past.
i want to cherish it.


----------



## Carnie (Nov 27, 2011)

Lets all do some crazy ass card exchange.


----------



## Aikoi (Nov 27, 2011)

Gibby said:


> If I were a rich man, I'd gift the shit out of everybody here. :c



But you ARE a rich man, you give free love everyday~


----------



## Riyeko (Nov 27, 2011)

EggCarton said:


> Lets all do some crazy ass card exchange.



.39 cents for a stamp in the states.

Id totally do this even if it means my cards are a bunch of computer paper with crayons, markers and pen drawings.



Spoiler: Long Ass Picture Link



http://www.google.com/imgres?q=4cha...art=0&ndsp=18&ved=1t:429,r:5,s:0&tx=123&ty=71


----------



## Aikoi (Nov 27, 2011)

EggCarton said:


> Lets all do some crazy ass card exchange.



Let's do it!


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Nov 27, 2011)

I am completely willing to send someone here a card.

Seriously, i can make up an excuse to do it as well


----------



## Aikoi (Nov 27, 2011)

This is Tides said:


> I am completely willing to send someone here a card.
> 
> Seriously, i can make up an excuse to do it as well





Aikoi said:


> Let's do it!



Pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeease~ They can even be virtual cards! Or scanned ones... or actually real ones sent by mail, which would be a GREAT option.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 27, 2011)

I'd totally send some cards if I could grab everyone's addresses. :[


----------



## Aikoi (Nov 27, 2011)

You can always ask for'em.

I'm going to send you guys a card, I don't care if it's a scanned one, but I promise you will get one from me this X-mas >:I


----------



## Riyeko (Nov 27, 2011)

Alrighty, everyone start PMing each other with addresses n shit.


Ready... GO!

Edit:

Then again, would it be safe to send your address to furries on a forum?
*doubtful, paranoid mind*


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 27, 2011)

Or we could just send lovely FAF PMs on the day. o:


----------



## Carnie (Nov 27, 2011)

I will make a thread for specifically this in December :3

NO ONE is allowed to forget. 
Dunno what excuse I'll give but whateva.

Any ideas on how we should set this up?


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Nov 27, 2011)

hmm. maybe we should make like an faf mailing list lol


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 27, 2011)

EggCarton said:


> I will make a thread for specifically this in December :3
> 
> NO ONE is allowed to forget.
> Dunno what excuse I'll give but whateva.
> ...



It'd be a toughie. :/ The worst thing that happens when trying to spread kindness is when you accidentally miss somebody out. ;-;

Tide's idea might work actually... Maybe not in the sense of people's addresses, but for PMs. Something that says "These people are working to spread kindess for christmas this year". That way everyone on the list can get something, be it words or whatever from everybody else on that list. People on the list send/recieve to everyone else on that list. Doesn't need to be art or a gift, just the gesture. Anyone can join, of course.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Nov 27, 2011)

WAIT I'VE GOT IT

my family does like a card shuffle every year and you basically pick a name from a hat, you then get that person a present.

WE SHOULD TOTALLY DO IT


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 27, 2011)

This is Tides said:


> WAIT I'VE GOT IT
> 
> my family does like a card shuffle every year and you basically pick a name from a hat, you then get that person a present.
> 
> WE SHOULD TOTALLY DO IT



That _also_ sounds like a good idea. c: But a present? :c Some of us aren't in a good enough position to give someone else a present, or they may not have a clue as to what the person they get landed with will like, if anything. It may work in a smaller circle, but yanno.


----------



## Aikoi (Nov 27, 2011)

Well, someone can make a Topic specifically for this.
The ones who want to participate into the event have to leave a comment with their FAFname.
They should PM the maker of the Topic and send him/her its address.
THERE SHOULD BE A DEADLINE for the event. So people don't whine 'cuz they suscribed the 23rd of December and got nothing the next day.
There should be also a date for the sending, so (most) of the letters arrive at the same time [People will have to calculate the arriving time in order to make this right].
Once the maker get all of the addresses he/she should PM ALL the participants in order to keep them alert on the event.

I still have no idea on how to choose the one that you will give the card to. It would be so sad that someone doesn't get chosen.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Nov 27, 2011)

like i meant just the shuffle to decide who sends who a card.

not presents, that would be intensely difficult.


seriously though guise, this could work


----------



## Riyeko (Nov 27, 2011)

Gibby said:


> That _also_ sounds like a good idea. c: But a present? :c Some of us aren't in a good enough position to give someone else a present, or they may not have a clue as to what the person they get landed with will like, if anything. It may work in a smaller circle, but yanno.



Im liking the idea that we can email each other cards, that way the ones that are truly paranoid (flashback to the pedo thread and me having children....), dont have to give out way personal information.

Now as for gifts or anything like that... it would be ridiculous to send someone a gift through the mail since post office rates can be a bit high.
I mean, even a pair of shoes has like $7.50+ shipping and handling. I dont want to buy $10 worth of shoes, and have to pay $10 just to ship the damn things. Too much money for my wallet.

Cards though, even home made are a great gift and only cost a stamp.. but then you run into the address thing. *shrug*
Honestly my address would be an anonymous one since its an apartment number, but... still. You have folks with street address's that would just be like.... noooo thanks.


----------



## Aikoi (Nov 27, 2011)

Yeah, random pick sounds good 
Would it be ok to start the event on the first of december?
ALSO, what kinds of cards are we talking about? Only physical ones?


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 27, 2011)

Nawww, I say no to addresses. I remember this one time where leaks happened. Don't want that to happen again. I think all the sweet exchanges should exist soley in FAF/FA.

Here's my idea in full:

Someone makes a topic (don't know what to call it).
In that topic, people post their FAF name and link to their FA page.
Each name and link gets added to a list in the OP.
Everyone on that list sends something to everyone else on that list. 
That can be art, a commish, or just a note of sorts - one that says a little more than "merry christmas from ___"
If there's 10 people on the list, 10 people send 10 things each, and they all recieve 10 things each, whatever they may be. 

It should start on 1st December. PMs and whatnot start going out on the 20th, maybe? (people normally have family stuff to tend to yanno)

I'll volunteer to open that topic.

I guess it can all end on new year's day. 

Thoughts?


----------



## Aikoi (Nov 27, 2011)

Riyeko said:


> Im liking the idea that we can email each other cards, that way the ones that are truly paranoid (flashback to the pedo thread and me having children....), dont have to give out way personal information.
> 
> Now as for gifts or anything like that... it would be ridiculous to send someone a gift through the mail since post office rates can be a bit high.
> I mean, even a pair of shoes has like $7.50+ shipping and handling. I dont want to buy $10 worth of shoes, and have to pay $10 just to ship the damn things. Too much money for my wallet.
> ...



In that case we could give the option to choose which way would you prefer to get your card.
Physically or Virtually.
I feel confident giving my address, it's not like you're coming to Mexico just to creep from my window. Right? :v


----------



## Riyeko (Nov 27, 2011)

Well ... to get it to work.

You have a deadline.
Like, December .... 15th.
And then, you have 19 people sign up.

Just assign everyone a number, get a random number generator or something online and do it that way.

So, go down a list of 9 people, with nine other people who have numbers (since the OP can mail the odd ball out in case that happens).
Get the number generator to generate the number, then you choose one person from collunm A (that dont have numbers) to end up having to give a letter or card to someone on collumn B (who do have numbers).

I know it sounds complicated, but i think it would work since doing it IRL sounds a hell of a lot easier than me trying to explain it here.


----------



## Carnie (Nov 27, 2011)

I'm thinking that we should do card type based on preference for the sender and receiver, just for conveniences sake.


----------



## Aikoi (Nov 27, 2011)

Gibby said:


> Nawww, I say no to addresses. I remember this one time where leaks happened. Don't want that to happen again. I think all the sweet exchanges should exist soley in FAF/FA.
> 
> Here's my idea in full:
> 
> ...



I really like it, but wouldn't it be a little bit too demanding for the ones that prefer doing art? I mean, making 20+ drawings 'cuz 20+ people signed in? 
We should pick the person randomly.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Nov 27, 2011)

that should work. actualy that sounds like a really good idea.

The topic will be called "SantaFurs" :v

I think it might be a little easier to do one on one by a random selection though. that may prove extremely difficult to do that much.

Depends on how many people of course, if a lot of people like it and sign up, then we'll do a shuffle/random selection to one person, if < certain number sign up, then we'll do that

there has to be some sort of way to ensure people don't basically cheap out on someone's gift.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 27, 2011)

Aikoi said:


> I really like it, but wouldn't it be a little bit too demanding for the ones that prefer doing art? I mean, making 20+ drawings 'cuz 20+ people signed in?
> We should pick the person randomly.



I think they should be able to choose what they send to who, so long as its nice. I don't think a mix is a problem, here. I mean, a closer friend of mine, I'd KNOW what they like. A not-so-close friend, I wouldn't know what they like, but I'd still be able to give them a sweet gesture, one of those things you can't go wrong with.


----------



## Aikoi (Nov 27, 2011)

Oh... and here's my idea in full too:

*Event starts on December 1st.
*Someone makes a topic about this.
*People sign in to the event giving e-mail OR FA account.
*The creator of the topic makes the selecting process by rolling a virtual dice or something like that.
*Deadline December 18
*Mailing starts from December 18-New Year.
*Mailing is by e-mail (Hotmail) or FA, participant gets to choose.


----------



## Aikoi (Nov 27, 2011)

This is Tides said:


> there has to be some sort of way to ensure people don't basically cheap out on someone's gift.



Now this is a problem...


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 27, 2011)

Aikoi said:


> Oh... and here's my idea in full too:
> 
> *Event starts on December 1st.
> *Someone makes a topic about this.
> ...



I'm 50:50 with that idea. I'd like the idea of showing a little goodness to somebody I wouldn't have otherwise, but... What if there's someone who I was real hopeful to land on but didn't? Or how would you feel if the person you got with couldn't really give anything, not even a word, cos they don't even recognise you? I think that will be a _little_ bit sucky. It has the potential to not be, but yanno.



Aikoi said:


> Now this is a problem...



That's exactly it! If everyone got something from everyone, if someone DID cheap out, it wouldn't matter!


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Nov 27, 2011)

Gibby said:


> I'm 50:50 with that idea. I'd like the idea of showing a little goodness to somebody I wouldn't have otherwise, but... What if there's someone who I was real hopeful to land on but didn't? Or how would you feel if the person you got with couldn't really give anything, not even a word, cos they don't even recognise you? I think that will be a _little_ bit sucky. It has the potential to not be, but yanno.


true, but with what we do, if you don't get assigned to someone you like, you can still get them something. like i didn't get my godfather; i still got him something.





> That's exactly it! If everyone got something from everyone, if someone DID cheap out, it wouldn't matter!


well, there's the problem of it becoming a massive assignment and then everything being cheapout.


----------



## Aikoi (Nov 27, 2011)

@Gibby: Hahaha I know, getting someone from your crush or from someone you really wanted to get with, would be really amazing! (add extra amazingness just because it's almost X-mas).
But once again, giving a card to everyone on the room will be... time demanding... How can we fix this?

And yeah, you're right. If we give something to everyone we solve this problem.
Damn, giving to everyone sounds like the solution HAHA


----------



## Kivaari (Nov 27, 2011)

Or, if a ton of people sign up, maybe have it so everyone sends something to 5 or 10 or whatever amount of people, so there isn't a ton of work, and so everyone should get something good.

However it ends up working, I think I'm in.

For Christmas, I'm just asking for a few CDs, a wired 360 controller (Because fuck wireless ones) and stuff I'll need when I move out. Since I really don't know what I need, gift cards are actually the best presents I can get for once.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 27, 2011)

Fair point to the above, but yanno... I think it'd be nice for people to please others who they wouldn't have done so under other circumstances. That way we could all share christmas with each other. o:



This is Tides said:


> well, there's the problem of it becoming a massive assignment and then everything being cheapout.



I kinda doubt that will happen. I guess if the thread was very strictly anti-discussion (aside from some questions) there wouldn't be any to be had, like the species/location threads in the den. They're just big lists, which is what this thread will be. But the rule that they MUST give must be kept in. Also a newbie who never really posts and has only 1-3 posts probably won't qualify to be on the list. Just someone who seems to have at least one friend in the company of FAF, no matter their "standing" or whatever you wanna call it.

Anyway, if there are arguments to be had, who knows if it could be resolved in the spirit of crimbo? c:


----------



## Fenrari (Nov 27, 2011)

Given the elephant in the room :V,

Would it be possible to ask a fat red suited man for a job that pays living wages? Peferably like well today?


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 27, 2011)

Fenrari said:


> Given the elephant in the room :V,
> 
> Would it be possible to ask a fat red suited man for a job that pays living wages? Peferably like well today?



:[

Disregarding the specifics (I'm sorry) I believe that _asking_ for something here should be out of the question. Unless someone asks someone else what they're like to get them. X could say to Y, "I really wanna get you something good that you'd like, but what would you like that I can get you?", that's fair. Not "I want this and that, I hope someone in this thread gives me it." That'd suck.


----------



## Aikoi (Nov 27, 2011)

@Gibby: Hey, we should consider that if you feel confident enough and people ask for your address you may give it to them.
But this is for people that is 100% sure about this decision.
For example, I just got someone's (I'm going to keep in secret) address and gave mine in exchange. 

Of course that there's the probability of getting nothing.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 27, 2011)

Aikoi said:


> @Gibby: Hey, we should consider that if you feel confident enough and people ask for your address you may give it to them.
> But this is for people that is 100% sure about this decision.
> For example, I just got someone's (I'm going to keep in secret) address and gave mine in exchange.
> 
> Of course that there's the probability of getting nothing.



I thought we already covered the bit about people getting nothing. o: The mass exchange ensures everyone gets something, be it just words or otherwise (a few kind well-chosen words can make someone's week, you know). And yeah, I do wonder about the addresses... I guess it should be private and not quite part of the "game." This "game" should stay on FAF/FA, and not branching to IRL.

Also, there's the probablity of going off-topic in this thread. Could we ask mods to make sure that such a thing doesn't happen, and it sticks to only the list until the deadline is reached? C: Perhaps the topic could be stickied for this period?

Edit: By this thread, I mean the thread that we may make for this event


----------



## Aikoi (Nov 27, 2011)

Gibby said:


> I thought we already covered the bit about people getting nothing. o: The mass exchange ensures everyone gets something, be it just words or otherwise (a few kind well-chosen words can make someone's week, you know). And yeah, I do wonder about the addresses... I guess it should be private and not quite part of the "game." This "game" should stay on FAF/FA, and not branching to IRL.
> 
> Also, there's the probablity of going off-topic in this thread. Could we ask mods to make sure that such a thing doesn't happen, and it sticks to only the list until the deadline is reached? C: Perhaps the topic could be stickied for this period?



I meant getting nothing irl.
Hmm... so this is how I get it:

*Everyone gets something on FA/FAF (Art or PM depending on the site)
*If you decide to, you can give your address to someone you trust, so you make the exchange and get something IRL. (If you trust someone and you decide to give him/her your address by PM but he/she doesn't respond the same way you shouldn't get disappointed).

Am I right?


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 27, 2011)

Aikoi said:


> I meant getting nothing irl.
> Hmm... so this is how I get it:
> 
> *Everyone gets something on FA/FAF (Art or PM depending on the site)
> ...



Nooo, the address thing is irrelevant. IF you so wish to extend something to addresses with some people, you CAN, but the idea is to stick it to "virtual" gifts, such as a written note, a piece of art, whatever. The address thing is business between you and the other person only, if you're consenting to it.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Nov 27, 2011)

wait how about one person you select and then one person at random that is different from the person you selected?

that would take care of it pretty well


----------



## Carnie (Nov 27, 2011)

So many ways to do this. I shall wait till we get it all settled c: Though sponge cat's idea (at random) seems like a good one to me.


----------



## Aikoi (Nov 27, 2011)

Gibby said:


> Nooo, the address thing is irrelevant. IF you so wish to extend something to addresses with some people, you CAN, but the idea is to stick it to "virtual" gifts, such as a written note, a piece of art, whatever. The address thing is business between you and the other person only, if you're consenting to it.



But I want to give you a real card! ;_;



This is Tides said:


> wait how about one person you select and then one person at random that is different from the person you selected?
> 
> that would take care of it pretty well



We already cleared this, what if you want something from "A" but it doesn't even know that you exist?
With this option you can have "A"'s gift and orgasm for the rest of the holiday.


----------



## Saria48 (Nov 27, 2011)

i rarely ask thing for chritmas (if thaths the way is spelled... in spanish is so much easier.)


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 27, 2011)

This is Tides said:


> wait how about one person you select and then one person at random that is different from the person you selected?
> 
> that would take care of it pretty well



But what if someone's unpopular? Poor guy, he may not get selected. :[ We won't have any way of knowing if somebody selected him or not, at least not one that won't involve arguing over a "guilt tripping" incident or something.



Aikoi said:


> But I want to give you a real card! ;_;



*blush* :>


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Nov 27, 2011)

How about this, everyone make a card that is applicable to everyone and just post it in a card mega thread


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 27, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> How about this, everyone make a card that is applicable to everyone and just post it in a card mega thread



That has a good way of working, but I don't believe it's as "nice" as something a little more personal. o:


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Nov 27, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> How about this, everyone make a card that is applicable to everyone and just post it in a card mega thread



awww, but that's so general :c

it is an option however


----------



## Aikoi (Nov 27, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> How about this, everyone make a card that is applicable to everyone and just post it in a card mega thread



I was about to insert the "NO" meme, but then my Google worked against me.
But DD~ All this hard work, and you come and dino-destroy everything saying that a general-gift would be ok. That's not fair! ;_;
We will keep things just like they were a few moments ago :>
If you wish to make a general gift, then do it when the event comes.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 27, 2011)

Aye.

I for one, would much rather send DD a gift/note tailored just for her. o:


----------



## Riyeko (Nov 27, 2011)

Just do it like this.

Get people to sign up.

Use random generator to get people to give gifts.
--Sign up over 10; 4 people send things to each other.
--Sign up over 20; 5 people send things to each other.
--Sign up over 40; 6 people send things to each other.
--Sign up over 50; 7 people send things to each other.
--Sign up over 75; 8 people send things to each other.
--Sign up over 90; 9 people send things to each other.
--Sign up over 100; 10 people send things to each other.

Make sure priorities of gifts are set. Such as, small drawings, specialized words (like big bold colored words or something created in MS paint even instead of just some idiot writing out in pen "Happy New Years").

Make it anonymous. Captain A is sending gifts to Captain B, C and D. Instead of Riyeko is sending gifts to Gibby, Dinosaurdammit, and Aikoi. That way you dont have people going "oh god do I HAVE to send that person something??"

Make the deadline closer to the date. Signup starts December 1st. You have 20 days to sign up, and the deadline for mailage is January 2nd (that way people can still get something, and even if its a little late, its the thought that counts).


@ DD... I already covered that. The OP wouldnt be allowed to "sign up" until the End of the event, that way if there is an odd number of people, he/she would cover that problem.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Nov 27, 2011)

Maybe not as personal but then again you wouldnt run into hurting anyones feelings by leaving the odd man out


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 27, 2011)

It could work, sometimes the load can get a little heavy... Maybe. I dunno. But I feel unless some really good implementation was had, random selecting may end up leaving someone out by accident, and some people may recieve stuff twice or more. 

But I highly support the all for all thing. I know a lot of us are really looking to rip out the throats of others, but you know... It's christmas. c: It'd be like FAF's christmas truce. 



dinosaurdammit said:


> Maybe not as personal but then again you  wouldnt run into hurting anyones feelings by leaving the odd man  out



Truedat, but if there was a list of people in plain view, you won't be able to leave anyone out. Hell, save a copy and tick it off as you send to each person. But people getting in MUST be ready to do something - even if its just a lump of text. If they're not ready, they may as well not join in. Yeah, they can send to their own close friends and recieve from them too, christmas tradition isn't changing. It's for those who are looking to go a little bit wider in it.


----------



## Aikoi (Nov 27, 2011)

Ok. So, now that most of it is done and already planned, we have to choose the *MAN IN CHARGE*.
I vote for Gibby, since he's cool and he have more experience with this kind of events :3


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 27, 2011)

Heee :3

Well, I'd personally nominate a moderator to handle it with my and our big shared idea in the end. To go up on the 1st december, with the handouts starting at 20th december (or earlier) and ending at new year's day. After all, we can't all be here for christmas eve/day to do it, it's just impossible. Some of us have family and friends to look after. 

I choose a mod because they have better priveliges suited to handling such an event, plus if it gets out of hand, I don't get blamed. :V

I believe it should be a thread titled "FAF Christmas Truce - Give and Recieve!" or something. I dunno.


----------



## Carnie (Nov 27, 2011)

Maybe we could have DD's idea separately?


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 27, 2011)

EggCarton said:


> Maybe we could have DD's idea separately?



So both? That could work. I have ways of wanting to thank FAF's general populace, as well as people on a more personal level so yeah, why not. c:


----------



## Aikoi (Nov 27, 2011)

What about "I give, You give, I scam, You crey" :v
Well in Mexico, events like this are called "_Intercambio" (give-and-take)_. We could choose something like that...
And well yeah, choosing a mod seems better. Now to hide my torch.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 27, 2011)

Or we could have the member with support from the mods maybe. Hue I dunno. I think such a thing will require mod approval. o: Plus, it's not like there's a reason why mods/staff can't get involved either.


----------



## Carnie (Nov 27, 2011)

Now it's just a matter of deciding who would be best for the job I suppose?

this will be a good christmas :>


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 27, 2011)

Aye, it shall. :> But I think we need mod help like now... We need a poll to decide on what method we take (I wholly support the all-for-all method), a vote to who opens the thread (can be done here, or elsewhere, maybe), and we need to sign-up thread to be stickied, I guess. o: Plus, people need to not shit in the thread. I remember the shitstorm that was Adventures of FAF. Great thread as it is and always will be, but at the beginning, some measures weren't taken to begin with, and it turned to poo.


----------



## Fenrari (Nov 27, 2011)

So much is happening in this thread :/ Someone tl;dr it for me please.


----------



## Aikoi (Nov 27, 2011)

Fenrari said:


> So much is happening in this thread :/ Someone tl;dr it for me please.



Tl;dr
We want an exchange cards event for x-mas


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 27, 2011)

I guess we need to summarise, then.

Here's the "give and take for all" idea:




In the thread (not this one), post your FAF username, and include a link to your FA page if you so wish. 
Upon adding your name to the list, you are guaranteed to recieve things from all the other people in the list. *This could be anything virtual of any kind! Best examples would be kind words and/or art*. 
BUT if you add your name to the list, *you MUST do something for every person on that list.* If you are not willing to give to everyone else, *do not sign up.* 
If you don't sign up, it's not like christmas changes for you. Friends you may have that are on the list may also be giving to you, simply because you're friends with them! You may also do the same if you so wish. This is used to broaden your horizon. Perhaps you could take Christmastime as the opportunity to have a truce, maybe settle some differences, or make some new friends, or come off as better friends with someone you know already! 
*NO SHITTING IN THE THREAD*. Post your details and be gone. Just whatever, *JUST KEEP IT ON TOPIC. Don't turn it into a bawfest.* If you have a bone to pick with anyone, this is *NOT* the place to do it. 
If you're one of those people who only ever lurk and rarely ever post, do not be disappointed if you don't recieve much in this event. We don't even know you, how do we know what to say or give?
Some of you may like the idea of sending "IRL" gifts. This is not  necessarily part of the game at all, but don't be afraid to talk about  it with another participant. So long as you're both consenting, go for  it!
*Don't write what you want in the thread.* Unless it's really small, maybe... Some would be pretty happy to oblige, but don't get your hopes up too high. Hell, I think I'd like a new part for my PC, but those things are expensive. It's very very unlikely that anybody here is in a good position to pay for the gift itself, plus shipping. It's a major no-no.
Don't you know what to get someone? Like, do you want to do art for someone, but you don't know what they'd like or something? Don't be afraid to ask them yourself! 
Thread starts at 1st December. 
Event ends after 1st January. 
Gifting begins around the 20th December (needs to be confirmed that we're all ok with it).
It'd be a good idea to prepare gifts BEFORE the 20th. You know how it is around christmas, IRL gets busy. 

I'm open to any additions (not quite changes to the core "game"). If everyone can agree on this or something else, that is what will be opened.


----------



## Aikoi (Nov 27, 2011)

Gibby said:


> -Gibby speech :3-



OMG Gibby I love it! 
Now we have to wait 'till the date so a mod (or someone close to a mod) makes the thread and stick it.


----------



## Fenrari (Nov 27, 2011)

Sounds like something I'd love to do. If I was in a position by that time to do so, I'd love to mail all of you generic Winter's Greetings cards


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 27, 2011)

Fenrari said:


> Sounds like something I'd love to do. If I was in a position by that time to do so, I'd love to mail all of you generic Winter's Greetings cards



Yay! \:3/

That also brings me to another point:

Some of you may like the idea of sending "IRL" gifts. This is not necessarily part of the game at all, but don't be afraid to talk about it with another participant. So long as you're both consenting, go for it! Don't forget, it is christmas, and christmas is about giving joy in some form or other. 

In fact, additions are made to the above post. o:


----------



## Aikoi (Nov 27, 2011)

Gibby said:


> Yay! \:3/
> 
> That also brings me to another point:
> 
> ...



Add this to the above post.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 27, 2011)

Aikoi said:


> Add this to the above post.



Way ahead of you~

Edit: Anyway, I'm off to bed. If y'all agree with the idea and we get support from mods in this, whoever y'all vote for should go on ahead and open the thread up on the 1st December! c:


----------



## Riyeko (Nov 27, 2011)

Gibby said:


> *NO SHITTING IN THE THREAD*.


My first post is going to be *shits in thread* 

Sorry couldnt help ti lol


----------



## Fenrari (Nov 27, 2011)

Well I understand how it might be awkward for someone like a stranger on the net sending you a card  So if it makes you uncomfortable, feel free to deny my request.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 27, 2011)

Fenrari said:


> Well I understand how it might be awkward for someone like a stranger on the net sending you a card  So if it makes you uncomfortable, feel free to deny my request.



Weeell, anybody who posts in that thread is basically saying that they fully welcome the idea of a stranger sending an e-gift! c:

(bedtime for realz now)


----------



## Aikoi (Nov 27, 2011)

Gibby said:


> Weeell, anybody who posts in that thread is basically saying that they fully welcome the idea of a stranger sending an e-gift! c:



Well, I was actually just kidding *deletes account* :v
Night night~

I can't wait for this event *-*


----------



## DarrylWolf (Nov 27, 2011)

Best Christmas letter ever.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PsRKwxGXj4U


----------



## Dragonfurry (Nov 27, 2011)

All I want is to hang out with one of you this christmas.


----------



## eversleep (Nov 27, 2011)

Dragonfurry said:


> All I want is to hang out with one of you this christmas.


Ooh! Pick me!


----------



## Fenrari (Nov 27, 2011)

Well I'm looking forward to getting random shit


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 27, 2011)

Skyrim?


----------



## Dragonfurry (Nov 27, 2011)

eversleep said:


> Ooh! Pick me!



Maybe.


----------



## Riyeko (Nov 27, 2011)

Well i cant wait for this to happen.
I already have ideas forming in my head for stuff like this.
Even if im going to do two or three people, its going to be fun none the less


----------



## Dragonfurry (Nov 27, 2011)

Riyeko said:


> Well i cant wait for this to happen.
> I already have ideas forming in my head for stuff like this.
> Even if im going to do two or three people, its going to be fun none the less



You wanna clarify that?


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Nov 27, 2011)

I hope not *too* many people do the above thing, it could result in a lot of stress.


----------



## Dragonfurry (Nov 27, 2011)

This is Tides said:


> I hope not *too* many people do the above thing, it could result in a lot of stress.



You guys talking about sexual relations?


----------



## Fenrari (Nov 27, 2011)

I'd love to do 2 or 3 people as well :V


But no I have something planned


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Nov 27, 2011)

dragonfurry, yes :v. read back and you'll understand


----------



## Dragonfurry (Nov 27, 2011)

This is Tides said:


> dragonfurry, yes :v. read back and you'll understand



Well I bet most of them will be dudes. Unless there is a chick going I aint going sorry. :/


----------



## Fenrari (Nov 27, 2011)

Stay around furries long enough and everyone will consider a bi partner at least once


----------



## Carnie (Nov 27, 2011)

Dragonfurry said:


> You guys talking about sexual relations?



LOL no I don't _think _â€‹they are.


----------



## Dragonfurry (Nov 27, 2011)

Fenrari said:


> Stay around furries long enough and everyone will consider a bi partner at least once



O.O


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Nov 27, 2011)

Fenrari said:


> Stay around furries long enough and everyone will consider a bi partner at least once


waaaaaaaaaaaaay past consideration bro. and DF, seriously read back. it's not really sexual


----------



## Dragonfurry (Nov 27, 2011)

This is Tides said:


> waaaaaaaaaaaaay past consideration bro. and DF, seriously read back. it's not really sexual



Dont really care about what the first post said. Its what Fenrari said that shoke me to my core.


----------



## Fenrari (Nov 27, 2011)

Lol just saying, people who are going to be posting, have a poem in mind. I'm thinking of doing recordings of me reading your favorite poems


----------



## Dragonfurry (Nov 27, 2011)

Fenrari said:


> Lol just saying, people who are going to be posting, have a poem in mind. I'm thinking of doing recordings of me reading your favorite poems



Do mine in my signature.


----------



## Carnie (Nov 27, 2011)

I hate you for reminding me of this DF.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WhwbxEfy7fg


----------



## Dragonfurry (Nov 27, 2011)

EggCarton said:


> I hate you for reminding me of this DF.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WhwbxEfy7fg



Hate me I dont care. I have been hated on pretty much all my life.


----------



## Fenrari (Nov 27, 2011)

Dragonfurry said:


> Do mine in my signature.



Will do


----------



## Dragonfurry (Nov 27, 2011)

Fenrari said:


> Will do



Sweet bro.


----------



## Carnie (Nov 27, 2011)

Dragonfurry said:


> Hate me I dont care. I have been hated on pretty much all my life.



It was a joke  Don't take it so seriously, haha.


----------



## Grae Sparrowkin (Nov 27, 2011)

Money. It's all I want.... besides my fiance' to spend christmas with me, but he might be going to Iowa to his dad's. Meh, I can be hopeful, right?


----------



## Fenrari (Nov 27, 2011)

Well everyone else have your samples up for me so I can get a pre-reading when I get the chance


----------



## Namba (Nov 27, 2011)

Dear Santa: I wanna hang out with FAF members for a day.


----------



## Dragonfurry (Nov 27, 2011)

Luti Kriss said:


> Dear Santa: I wanna hang out with FAF members for a day.



Come hang with me bro.


----------



## Conker (Nov 27, 2011)

I suppose my family needs a new router. Ours is old and not working so well. I could always use more booze, and maybe some more RAM for the PC. I gotta tear it open to see what all will fit first. I'm not big on Christmas anymore. Haven't been for many years now. I do like sleeping in and spending time with my family though, so that's what'll happen.


----------



## Riyeko (Nov 27, 2011)

Dragonfurry said:


> You wanna clarify that?


What is there to clarify?
We're talking about sending people art right???


----------



## Aikoi (Nov 27, 2011)

This is Tides said:


> waaaaaaaaaaaaay past consideration bro. and DF, seriously read back. it's not really sexual



Wat'chu talkin' 'bout? This entire thread is full of sexual stuff. :v


----------



## Dragonfurry (Nov 27, 2011)

Aikoi said:


> Wat'chu talkin' 'bout? This entire thread is full of sexual stuff. :v



lol'd so hard.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Nov 27, 2011)

Dragonfurry said:


> lol'd so hard.


I want a dildo.
I think I am in some need of a new PS3. My old 40 GB literally crashes during gameplay, online or offline. I'm sure it's the system, because when it crashes in multiplayer, I can get back onto the same game that it just crashed in after I've turned it off and on again..


----------



## Aikoi (Nov 27, 2011)

Dragonfurry said:


> lol'd so hard.



Omg I just noticed your sig. 
Priceless, I wanna wear it. I love you Tides. I love you.
xx


----------



## Dragonfurry (Nov 27, 2011)

ChipmunkBoy92 said:


> I want a dildo.
> I think I am in some need of a new PS3. My old 40 GB literally crashes during gameplay, online or offline. I'm sure it's the system, because when it crashes in multiplayer, I can get back onto the same game that it just crashed in after I've turned it off and on again..



Put some more creativity in your comments then I will laugh.


----------



## Dragonfurry (Nov 27, 2011)

Aikoi said:


> Omg I just noticed your sig.
> Priceless, I wanna wear it. I love you Tides. I love you.
> xx



Hey how do you get those phrase of words you write in right above your forum status?


----------



## Ariosto (Nov 27, 2011)

Dragonfurry said:


> Hey how do you get those phrase of words you write in right above your forum status?


Go to "Settings", then "Edit Profile" and "Custom User Title", then write it down.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Nov 27, 2011)

For Christmas, I'd like to have a girlfriend but with my budget, maybe I'll settle for a few used videogames.


----------



## Aikoi (Nov 27, 2011)

Dragonfurry said:


> Hey how do you get those phrase of words you write in right above your forum status?



Go all the way up on this very page, you will see a "Setting" option. Click it and then mess with everything that's in there. You'll see it eventually.


----------



## Dragonfurry (Nov 27, 2011)

Aikoi said:


> Go all the way up on this very page, you will see a "Setting" option. Click it and then mess with everything that's in there. You'll see it eventually.



Like mine?


----------



## Ariosto (Nov 27, 2011)

Oh! I know what I'd want for Christmas now:

-A book on Baroque art and another one that focuses specifically on religious Baroque art.
-A new copy of _SSBB_, since mine is misteriously damaged.
-The complete collection of Julio CortÃ¡zar's work (if such a thing exists).
-The complete collection of Tchaikovsky's works in chronological order.


----------



## Dragonfurry (Nov 27, 2011)

New list:

Hanging out with one member of these forums for 2 weeks.
The full Wheel of Time Series
A FurSuit
Peace with in my self
and Ice-Cream for everyone.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Nov 27, 2011)

Check it guys

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6934752/

ANYONE who post in this thread will now be getting a card from me. It will be personalized and it will contain a gift.


----------



## Namba (Nov 27, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> Check it guys
> 
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6934752/
> 
> ANYONE who post in this thread will now be getting a card from me. It will be personalized and it will contain a gift.


:>


----------



## Dragonfurry (Nov 28, 2011)

Me sir. :3


----------



## Ley (Nov 28, 2011)

Realistically? Bed spreads in white, black and red, a new lamp and a sweater from torrid. 


If I could be  a spoiled brat? xbox 360, skyrim, a newer tv, and an htc phone, and a laptop/tablet for school, and.. yeah. I pretty much  have errything I need. Sans the tablet, everything else is just a want. The laptop/tablet for school is something I desperately need.


----------



## Fenrari (Nov 28, 2011)

To be honest besides a job, spending time with the people I miss. Like real time not time worrying about where my next meal will be coming from while IM-ing to say that I can't make it to x,y,z because I'm broke.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 28, 2011)

I'm looking forward to this thread muchly. \:3/


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Nov 28, 2011)

Aikoi said:


> Omg I just noticed your sig.
> Priceless, I wanna wear it. I love you Tides. I love you.
> xx


should i be sad that i'm only popular with gay furries

regardless, thanks x3


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 28, 2011)

Santa, please let me know if there is another furry in my school...And bring me money

E: It seems like I have missed a great deal of info about the card thread. I'll try to participate in it the best I can


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Nov 28, 2011)

in realistic standards of "want", i do want to rent a french horn. 60$ a month is a really really good deal, and i would probably use it every week if not every day

but it's not something i need desperately. would still be nice though.

EDIT: just found out one of my friends who draws OUTSTANDINGLY takes commishes

AND SHES GOING TO BE AT THE LIBRARY TODAY

capitalizing on this.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 28, 2011)

Well, I'm gonna prepare a word document that has the OP of this thread-to-be in it. In that, I'm gonna try and answer every possible question and make it CLEAR on what we all do.

I'm gonna cover what kind of exchanges we're aiming for, how to avoid drama, stuff like that. I just need a name. :c The Big Christmas Truce might work, but idk...

Also, if a moderator doesn't want to do it, _I_ will.


----------



## VoidBat (Nov 28, 2011)

Perhaps a book about bats or some whisky, that's about it.


----------



## Fenrari (Nov 28, 2011)

Gibby said:


> Well, I'm gonna prepare a word document that has the OP of this thread-to-be in it. In that, I'm gonna try and answer every possible question and make it CLEAR on what we all do.
> 
> I'm gonna cover what kind of exchanges we're aiming for, how to avoid drama, stuff like that. I just need a name. :c The Big Christmas Truce might work, but idk...
> 
> Also, if a moderator doesn't want to do it, _I_ will.



Toss it over to me before you post it and I'll help you clarify it and other shiz


----------



## Neuron (Nov 28, 2011)

Dear Santa,

You can just stuff your bag full of delicious dank buds of "medicine," leave it under my tree, and we'll be cool. Hell I'll even share if you happen to be around. Then milk and cookies will be _awesome_

love, 
Lacus


----------



## Xeno (Nov 28, 2011)

Dear santa, I've been a good boy this year :v
But seriously I would also enjoy getting able to hang out with somebody from FaF.


----------



## Fenrari (Nov 28, 2011)

People... Hanging out with fellow furries from FAF isn't all it's cracked up to be :/ I bumped into my share of people at FC, FAU and AC. Some of you are interesting, but without the topics to discuss, many of you revert to social awkwardness.


----------



## Namba (Nov 28, 2011)

Dear Santa: I put a little something extra in the milk and cookies.


----------



## Aikoi (Nov 28, 2011)

Gibby said:


> Well, I'm gonna prepare a word document that has the OP of this thread-to-be in it. In that, I'm gonna try and answer every possible question and make it CLEAR on what we all do.
> 
> I'm gonna cover what kind of exchanges we're aiming for, how to avoid drama, stuff like that. I just need a name. :c The Big Christmas Truce might work, but idk...
> 
> Also, if a moderator doesn't want to do it, _I_ will.



Great idea! I'm looking forward to the event as well.


----------

